# A Clipper Offer??



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Wang signs Clipper Offer

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/4187612.htm


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Not good, Clippers are known as a team that doesn't like to give up picks, and damn... If the Mavs match, they won't be able to trade him for like 90 days after the season starts.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Not good, Clippers are known as a team that doesn't like to give up picks, and damn... If the Mavs match, they won't be able to trade him for like 90 days after the season starts.
> 
> -Petey


Not a good scenario......BOTH WAYS


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

D why shouldn't the clips give up a draft pick? They don't need it. However is it a good idea to pursue another salary, when you neeeeeed to resign Brand, Odom, Q, Corey and Dre if he gels with the team?


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

There seems to be a misunderstanding somewhere. It seems from what I hear Dallas cant match any offer to Wang which is greater than the total of the exception they have. If the Clipps offer to Wang is more than the amount left in their exceptions Dallas cant match. How did the Mavs sign Popeye? Was he signed with all or part of their 4.5 Mill exception? If so the Mavs might not get anything in return for Wang. And the Clipps are under the cap. If they are under the cap enough to sign Wang outright then there will be no sign and trade possibility. Lets say the Clipps offer 6.0 mill and Dallas has only 3 mill left in exceptions then they cant match the offer sheet.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Are you serious? So you think the Clips have a legite chance of getting Wang?


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Are you serious? So you think the Clips have a legite chance of getting Wang?


Yes they do. Dallas also signed Michael Redd to an offer sheet worth 12 Mill/3yrs. If Milwaukee doesnt match the offer the Mavs wont have enough money to match the Clipp offer to Wang. This is going to get very interesting.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WshflThinking</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Dallas also signed Michael Redd to an offer sheet worth 12 Mill/3yrs. If Milwaukee doesnt match the offer the Mavs wont have enough money to match the Clipp offer to Wang. This is going to get very interesting.


Dallas could offer Wang the MAX if they really wanted to they are allowed to go over the salary cap to sign there own players which Wang is, and we all know Cuban is not affraid of the Luxary Tax.


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> 
> 
> Dallas could offer Wang the MAX if they really wanted to they are allowed to go over the salary cap to sign there own players which Wang is, and we all know Cuban is not affraid of the Luxary Tax.


Because Wang is restricted, they only could offer up to 4.5 Mill normally, but yes, you are correct. I forgot about that part. So 3yrs/6 Mill is chump change for Cuban. But didnt Cuban renounce Wang's rights, leaving him with only the right to match the Wang offer? And I heard that Dallas can only use whatever exceptions they have to sign both Redd and Wang. There is a lot of rumors as to what real options the Mavs have.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

adding wang on this young clipper team would be interesting!! AS i did last year, i will watch this team and see what they will do.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

Let me clear up a few misconceptions regarding Wang's offer. First off, Dallas never renounced his rights or pulled back their qualifying offer. If they did Wang would be an unrestricted free agent not restricted.

According to the NBA (David Stern) since Wang was signed to an offer sheet with the Clipps the only option Dallas has is to either match the offer and retain Wang's rights for 3yrs/$6 million dollars or let him sign with the Clipps for no compensation. A sign & trade is no longer an option even if all three parties argree to recind the Clipps offer. The only problem with matching to offer on Dallas' part is that Wang can not be traded to the Clipps for 1 full year, and can not be trade to any other team until Dec. 15th.

Dallas has also signed Micheal Redd to an offer sheet of 3yrs/$12 million. I was listening to Don Nelson on the radio yesterday and he said that Dallas will *not* sign both Redd, and Wang. It's either/or.

It was first believed that Wang signed his offer sheet first which would have put the Mavs in a very bad situation because they would have had to make a dicision on Wang before Milwaukee made a decision on Redd. Well appearently Dallas sent the offer sheet for Redd to Milwaukee on Tuesday which means they have until Oct. 16th to match Dallas' offer. The Clipps for some reason didn't send their offer sheet for Wang to Dallas until Wednesday. So Dallas has until Oct. 17th to make a decision on Wang.

Basically what it comes down to is if Milwaukee matches Dallas offer for Redd then Dallas will automatically match LA's offer for Wang, which means Dallas keeps Wang and does not get Redd.

If Milwaukee does not match Dallas' offer for Redd, and Redd becomes a Maverick then Dallas will let Wang walk without compensation.

We should know by Oct. 16th who will be a Maverick and who won't be a Maverick.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

It's kind of funny that all 3 chinese players - Yao, Bateer, Wang - will arrive to their new homes at around Oct 16, or 15, or 17...


----------

